# Strangedog World Map Kindle Cover on eBay



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

There is a Strangedog cover - Old World Map - available on eBay for $20.00 Buy It Now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/StrangeDog-Old-World-Map-Amazon-Kindle-Cover-RARE_W0QQitemZ320329286494QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item320329286494&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Update - this cover is no longer available for *Buy it now* and bidding appears to be underway. I wish I could remember who was looking for this cover!  Last time I checked, the bid was at 12.50.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

The person who wanted the Old World Map cover has one now.  I had accidently ordered two of them and she and I arranged for her to get my extra one.


----------

